# Second domains email not working (SOLVED)

## JC99

Hello everyone,

I am using Postfix 2.7.2 and Bind. I have 2 domains running on the system. Email on the first domain works fine, but email from the second domain doesn't work. I didn't realize the second domain wasn't working until today and I think it stopped working when I updated to the latest version of Bind (9.7.3) but I'm not totally sure about that.

I can send email from either account to each other, but I don't receive email from other providers (Gmail, Hotmail, etc...) 

My configuration for Postfix and Bind hasn't changed from when everything was working.

Anyone have a clue as to whats going on and why email on my second domain isn't working?Last edited by JC99 on Thu Mar 03, 2011 12:49 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## gerdesj

 *JC99 wrote:*   

> Hello everyone,
> 
> I am using Postfix 2.7.2 and Bind. I have 2 domains running on the system. Email on the first domain works fine, but email from the second domain doesn't work. I didn't realize the second domain wasn't working until today and I think it stopped working when I updated to the latest version of Bind (9.7.3) but I'm not totally sure about that.
> 
> I can send email from either account to each other, but I don't receive email from other providers (Gmail, Hotmail, etc...) 
> ...

 

Your question is a bit ambiguous but let's see if we can get it fixed.  What happens when you mail:

1. dom 1 -> dom 2

2. dom 2-> dom 1

3. external -> dom 1

4. external -> dom 2

5. dom1 -> external

6. dom 2 -> external 

Cheers

Jon

----------

## JC99

Here are the results from the tests...

1. Works

2. Works

3. Works

4. Doesn't Work

5. Works

6. Works

My email (dom1) is jason@jasoncarson.ca and is hosted on my server called penguin.jasoncarson.ca and everything works great

The second email (dom2) is justin@justincarson.ca which is also hosted on penguin.jasoncarson.ca and for some reason it doesn't receive mail from external sources.

I think the problem is DNS related because when I send an email from my account at mail.com to justin@justincarson.ca (dom2) it bounces back saying the following...

 *Quote:*   

>  ----- The following addresses had permanent fatal errors -----
> 
> <justin@justincarson.ca>
> 
>    ----- Transcript of session follows -----
> ...

 

...That should be penguin.jasoncarson.ca and not penguin.jasoncarson.ca.justincarson.ca. Any idea on how to fix this?

Here is my named.conf (Bold is stuff added by me)

 *Quote:*   

> /*
> 
>  * Refer to the named.conf(5) and named(8) man pages, and the documentation
> 
>  * in /usr/share/doc/bind-9 for more details.
> ...

 

Here are my zone files

69.196.152.151.rev

 *Quote:*   

> $ttl 38400
> 
> 151.152.196.69.in-addr.arpa.    IN      SOA     penguin.jasoncarson.ca. jason.jasoncarson.ca. (
> 
>                         1299028694
> ...

 

jasoncarson.ca.hosts

 *Quote:*   

> $ttl 38400
> 
> jasoncarson.ca. IN      SOA     penguin.jasoncarson.ca. jason.jasoncarson.ca. (
> 
>                         1299029277
> ...

 

www.jasoncarson.ca.hosts

 *Quote:*   

> $ttl 38400
> 
> www.jasoncarson.ca.     IN      SOA     penguin.jasoncarson.ca. jason.jasoncarson.ca. (
> 
>                         1299029306
> ...

 

justincarson.ca.hosts

 *Quote:*   

> $ttl 38400
> 
> justincarson.ca.        IN      SOA     penguin.jasoncarson.ca. jason.jasoncarson.ca. (
> 
>                         1299029323
> ...

 

www.justincarson.ca.hosts

 *Quote:*   

> $ttl 38400
> 
> www.justincarson.ca.    IN      SOA     penguin.jasoncarson.ca. jason.jasoncarson.ca. (
> 
>                         1299029342
> ...

 

----------

## ianw1974

Maybe /etc/postfix/main.cf needs to be checked to see if it's configured to accept email for that domain that is failing.  Check the log files, it should help show why the mail is being dropped from external to dom2.

----------

## JC99

 *ianw1974 wrote:*   

> Maybe /etc/postfix/main.cf needs to be checked to see if it's configured to accept email for that domain that is failing. 

 

My configuration hasn't changed from when it was working. I think my main.cf is fine, stuff added by me is in bold, here it is...

 *Quote:*   

> # Global Postfix configuration file. This file lists only a subset
> 
> # of all parameters. For the syntax, and for a complete parameter
> 
> # list, see the postconf(5) manual page (command: "man 5 postconf").
> ...

 

I don't think this is a Postfix problem. The bounced email I listed above was looking for host "penguin.jasoncarson.ca.justincarson.ca" when it should be "penguin.jasoncarson.ca"Last edited by JC99 on Thu Mar 03, 2011 12:48 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## JC99

I removed Postfix and Bind from my system. I then reinstalled and configured them and now everything is working. I don't know what the problem was before but at least it is working now.

----------

